# Scott head tube badge?



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

Addict headtube badge.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

adds to much weight haha


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges." 

-same as with all real bikes.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha i love that movie


----------

